# Questions About Alicante City



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am heading to Alicante next week for a few days to look at some rental properties in and around the city. I will be looking as far out as San Vicente del Raspeig. I wanted to ask a few questions about Alicante to people who live there.

I hope you guys can answer a few of these questions. I have already researched on Google but I would love some advice from people who actually live there!

Is Alicante safe in general and are there any particularly unsafe areas of Alicante?

What is the night life like in Alicante?

Is it a good city for young people in their late 20's?

Do I have to be fluent in Spanish to get by?


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Max,
I live in Alicante; but I work at University of Alicante (San Vicente del Raspeig). I admin one web about tourism in Alicante/SNIP/. But first, I answer your questions, I'll tell you:
- Yes, Alicante is a safe city in general. I think you don't have any problem.
- At night is very interesting in the city center on Thursday, Friday and Saturday night because there are many Erasmus student at university.
- Yes, it's a city for young people with pub's, music bars, cinemas, beach, museum, etc.
-No, it's no necesary speak spanish. Alicante it's a city with many British tourits, many Erasmus student and you can speak in english and a little spanish.

Regards and we hope you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mambados said:


> Hi Max,
> I live in Alicante; but I work at University of Alicante (San Vicente del Raspeig). I admin one web about tourism in Alicante/SNIP/. But first, I answer your questions, I'll tell you:
> - Yes, Alicante is a safe city in general. I think you don't have any problem.
> - At night is very interesting in the city center on Thursday, Friday and Saturday night because there are many Erasmus student at university.
> ...


I'd agree with that except, the Spanish bit. Mambados is talking about _living_ in Alicante, not going on holiday there. You may be able to manage for a couple of weeks holidaying without Spanish, but for day to day living Spanish or indeed Valenciano, because let's not forget that it's a bilingual area, would certainly make your life - easier, and richer!


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes Pesky that's right, Alicante is a bilingual area, spanish/valenciano; but officialy. Nevertheless in Alicante city and in San Vicente del Raspeig, everybody speak in spanish. At university of Alicante, people speak spanish, valenciano, english, etc. Thanks


----------



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

mambados said:


> Yes Pesky that's right, Alicante is a bilingual area, spanish/valenciano; but officialy. Nevertheless in Alicante city and in San Vicente del Raspeig, everybody speak in spanish. At university of Alicante, people speak spanish, valenciano, english, etc. Thanks


Thanks for the response guys, that was a huge help and it set my mind at ease. Mambados, would you happen to know much about the internet in San Vicente del Raspeig. Vodafone website suggests I can get speeds as high at 20mbit, is this accurate in your opinion?

I work online so I require a good internet connection.


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Max, I don't live in San Vicente del Raspeig, I live in Alicante and my Internet conexion is 10Mbit. I supose that in San Vicente your conexión will be very similar; but don't worry, if you have any problem with the conexion, University of Alicante is in San Vicente and you can move to the library for working.

However, as I said in a previous post, we can talk by twitter

Regards.


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

ooopssss Max, I forgot, you can go to the library of the University of Alicante, it's free and there you don't have to pay any. Bye


----------



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

mambados said:


> ooopssss Max, I forgot, you can go to the library of the University of Alicante, it's free and there you don't have to pay any. Bye


Fair enough but I work very strange hours so the library would not be suitable.

I am guessing your on a 10mb because you're with movistar or a company hat offers 10mbit only. It seems Vodafone and Orange offer up to 20mbit in Alicante. Anyway I followed you on twitter, follow me back please.


----------



## mambados (Jan 31, 2012)

ahhhh, ok. Library at University of Alicante is open 24h, students go there to study; but only when there are tests. See you in Twitter, bye


----------

